
What I don't like in your repo - cristaloleg
https://medium.com/@olegkovalov/what-i-dont-like-in-your-repo-a602577a526b
======
ocdtrekkie
If you don't like my repo, you don't have to use it. :)

If you wish to add tests and a Dockerfile, feel free to open a PR. I don't use
either and am not going to waste my valuable personal time making them to suit
your desires.

Open source developers should not work for free, so they should implement what
they personally are enriched by doing, and let you do what you wish to do, or
pay them to do what you wish done.

------
bibyte
That's a good list. Pretty sensible advice. I wish all programmer would follow
the README advice. With all that said was it really necessary to add the same
emoji at the end of every point ?

~~~
cristaloleg
Thank you, emoji was added for no reason, article have been updated.

------
indentit
having "recent version" and "CI status" in the readme seems a tad unnecessary
to me. No commits should be merged to `master` which fail CI, and the releases
are only one click away anyway.

depending on the type of project, it can certainly be very helpful to have a
link to a working demo. But presumably having a dockerfile wouldn't be worth
the hassle if it were automatically possible for docker to use the config
environment specified for CI and run the latest release?

